# Sicherheitsfunktionen des SINAMICS S120



## Stephan25 (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich die Sicherheitsfunktionen STO, SBC, SS1, SS2, SOS, SLS, SSM, SDI ansteuern kann.
Erfolgt dies über die Klemmen Sinamics Control Unit (CU320-2 PN)?
Als CPU habe ich eine 315-2PN/DP.

Geht das überhaupt einfach so dirket über die Klemmen der Control Unit?


----------



## zako (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

für STO, SBC, SS1 würden die Klemmen reichen (EP- Klemme am Motormodule und ein Digitaleingang (Zweikanaligkeit)). Die anderen Funktionen sind sog. extended SAFETY Funktionen. Hierzu brauchst Du eine TM54F. Falls Du eine F- CPU hättest, dann könntest Du das komplett über Profisafe- Protokoll abfahren. 
Für die extended Funktionen ist dann pro Achse noch eine Lizenz notwendig.

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Stephan25 (6 Juni 2013)

EP-Klemmen gibt es doch vier Stück, wobei doch zwei davon für die Temperaturüberwachung gedacht sind (Klemme 1 und 2).
Somit hab ich ja nur noch Klemme 3 und 4 übrig für die Siganle STO, SBC, SS1. 
Werden dann über die Klemme 3 und 4 die STO, SBC, SS1 gleichzeitig angesprochen?

Für was benötige ich dann noch den Digitaleingang?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## SUW (6 Juni 2013)

Auf Klemme 4 musst du Masse legen, auf Klemme 3 legst du einen Kontakt deines Not-Halt Tasters. Den 2. Kontakt deines Not-Halt Tasters legst du auf einen zu parametrierenden Digitaleingang deiner Control Unit CU320-2 zum Beispiel X122.1.
Meines Wissens nach kannst du nur eine der 3 oben genannten Sicherheitsfunktionen per Klemme gleichzeitig anschließen/ansteuren.

Wie oben schon erwähnt würdest du dann ein TM54F oder eine S7-F-CPU (für ansteuerung über PROFIsafe) benötigen


----------



## Stephan25 (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich abe noch ein Problem und zwar,

wie kann ich den X150 Ports sprich Port 1 und Port 2 eine IP Adresse zuweisen. 
Ich habe der Contol Unit CU320-2 PN im Simatic Manager beim erstellen der HW  Konfig zwar die IP 192.168.0.2 zugewiesen, und natürlich die Konfig übertragen. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber egal ob im Simatic Manager oder im Starter nach erreichbaren Teilnehmer suche, wird mir nur Die MAC Adresse angezeigt und keine IP der Control Unit.
Schau ich dann aber in der HW Konfig sehe ich die von mir vergeben IP Adresse 192.168.0.2.

Jetzt bin ich echt ratlos was ich falsch mache?

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Matze001 (7 Juni 2013)

HW-Config, Zielsystem, Ethernetteilnehmer Bearbeiten

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mich89 (20 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin jetzt mal über diesen Thread gestolpert und bräuchte noch praktische Hilfe, was SS2 beim Sinamics und TM54F angeht.

Ich versteh das so, dass ich mit einer normalen 315-2PN die SS2 Funktion  realisieren kann, indem ich von meinem Notaus-Modul 3TK2728 2 Ausgänge  auf 2 F-DI vom TM54F verschalte.
.)Das TM54F gibt dann die Information über Drive CLiQ an die CU320-2 weiter.
.)Ich brauche für meine 3 Achsen jeweils die Performance 2 Lizenz.

Ist das mal korrekt?
Und brauche ich noch eine zusätzliche Beschaltung zum lösen der SS2  Funktion, oder quittiert sich der Antrieb selbst, wenn das 3TK2728  quittiert wird?
Wird das Drehmoment und die Position vom TM54F überwacht, oder von den einzelnen Achsen selbst?
Wofür brauche ich überhaupt das TM54F, die CU hat doch selbst mehrere F-DI Onboard?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfG
Michael


----------



## Glasesba (26 Oktober 2016)

Die CU320-2 hat keine Safety Eingänge. Sobald du Extended Fucntions  nutzen willst brauchst du ein TM54F oder eine F-CPU für Profisafe  Kommunikation. Du brauchst keine Perfomance Lizenz (die ist dafür da  wenn man mehr wie 3 Antriebe hat), sondern du brauchst eine Safety  Lizenz pro Achse. Als Beispiel wäre das die Bestellnummer  6SL3054-0EJ00-1BA0-Z F03 (SINAMICS  S120 CompactFlash Card ohne Performance-Erweiterung einschl.  Lizenzierung (certificate of License) V4.8 F03: 3x Safety Lizenz DBSI).

Im  Starter kannst du dann bei der TM54F Konfiguration die einzelnen Achsen  zu Gruppen zusammenfasen. Die Sicherheitsfunktion der Gruppen (z.B.  SS2) kannst du dann den F-DI des TM54F zuordnen. Die Konfiguration der  Safety Funktionen geschieht weiterhin bei den einzelnen Antrieben unter  "Funktionen --> Safety Integrated", damit hat das TM54F nichts zu  tun. Das TM54F ist nur eine Baugruppe zur Bereitstellung von Safety  I/O's, alles andere geschieht im Antrieb selbst.


----------

